# ISO Warm Bean Dip Ratios



## larry_stewart (Dec 31, 2012)

My Aunt used to make a warm been dip to dip tortilla chips into.
It was very simple

Refried Beans + Cheddar / Monterey Jack Cheese + Mayonaise

Those were the only 3 ingredients
They were mixed, baked and served warm.

Problem is, I dont remember the Ratio.

If anyone has made anything similar, and knows the ratios, baking temp and time, can you kindly provide it for me.  

If not, Ill just make an educated guess.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 31, 2012)

I don't know ratios.  I'd mix mayo into the beans until they are the consistency you want and wing it with the cheese.  I'd say the ratio depends on how cheesy you want it to be.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 31, 2012)

Here's another bean dip recipe we like: Mix one can of refried beans with one cup of salsa; heat in the microwave or in a small saucepan. Simple, quick, delicious - and healthy!


----------



## jennyema (Dec 31, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> I don't know ratios.  I'd mix mayo into the beans until they are the consistency you want and wing it with the cheese.  I'd say the ratio depends on how cheesy you want it to be.



+1


----------



## MrsLMB (Dec 31, 2012)

Hellmans has 2 recipes .. one for the microwave and one for the oven. Here is the one for the oven.

Creamy Refried Bean Dip


Creamy Refried Bean Dip

1 can (16 oz.) refried beans
1 cup prepared salsa
1/2 cup Hellmann's® or Best Foods® Real Mayonnaise
1/2 cup sour cream
2 cup shredded cheddar cheese (about 8 oz.)

Preheat oven to 375°.
Combine beans, salsa, Hellmann's® or Best Foods® Real Mayonnaise and sour cream. Pour into shallow 1-1/2-quart baking dish. Top with cheese.
Bake 25 minutes or until bubbling. Let stand 10 minutes before serving. Serve with tortilla chips.


----------



## Somebunny (Dec 31, 2012)

We don't use mayo in ours, just about 2/3C of sour cream to 1 can of refried beans and probably about the same amount of grated cheddar or pepper jack.   Most the time we don't measure, we just add until it "looks right" !  Good luck!


----------



## larry_stewart (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks everyone,
Unfortunately, we got too full with dinner, and never made it to the appetizers that were supposed to lead up to new years. ( I guess since they are after dinner, they would be called something else, but whatever).   

Im sure we will get to make it today in our annual Post New Years Eve Leftover Feast.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 1, 2013)

GotGarlic said:


> Here's another bean dip recipe we like: Mix one can of refried beans with one cup of salsa; heat in the microwave or in a small saucepan. Simple, quick, delicious - and healthy!


Canned refried beans are quite high in sodium (Nutrition Facts and Analysis for Refried beans, canned, traditional style (includes USDA commodity))

You can search for the brand of salsa you use if you don't make your own from scratch and whatever else you add to get an idea of how healthy/unhealthy it might be (add the chips and you've got alot of sodium on the plate).


BTW, I like this site for finding out nutritional analysis of the ingredients I'm using to make "copycat" things to replace canned ingredients. 

For my "not quite refried beans, but satisfying anyway" I puree black beans that I've cooked without salt, add about 1 tsp or so EVOO, chopped cilantro, chopped jalapeno, heat the "paste" in the microwave. Add salsa, a bit of mayo or cottage cheese that you've pureed and a bit of grated cheese, and you have a bean dip that is a little easier on body.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 1, 2013)

That's per 1-cup serving. The dip recipe, along with other items, should serve several people. Lucky for me I have low blood pressure, so I don't worry about sodium too much.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 1, 2013)

I don't have high blood pressure or sodium restrictions, either. I just don't like how much sodium is typically in canned foods. The analysis is for 1 c, but one can change it to portion size as well, although, most people I know probably eat at least 1/2 c of salsa/dip when they sit down to eat chips.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 1, 2013)

CWS4322 said:


> I don't have high blood pressure or sodium restrictions, either. I just don't like how much sodium is typically in canned foods. The analysis is for 1 c, but one can change it to portion size as well, although, most people I know probably eat at least 1/2 c of salsa/dip when they sit down to eat chips.


I didn't pay any attention to how much sodium I was getting. My blood pressure went up to 185/105! 

In three weeks of watching my sodium it went back down to 120/70. Now I pay attention to how much sodium there is in prepared food. I also switched from Tostitos brand salsa to President's Choice and switched from Old El Paso taco shells to President's Choice. No significant difference in taste.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 1, 2013)

taxlady said:


> I didn't pay any attention to how much sodium I was getting. My blood pressure went up to 185/105!
> 
> In three weeks of watching my sodium it went back down to 120/70. Now I pay attention to how much sodium there is in prepared food. I also switched from Tostitos brand salsa to President's Choice and switched from Old El Paso taco shells to President's Choice. No significant difference in taste.



I am extremely salt sensitive, too.  Sure do love Chex mix


----------

